# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Urime krishtlindja - për të gjithë

## toni77_toni

*  Fjala e Zotit që u bë njeri e banoi ndër ne !* 

Lindja e Krishtit është lajmi i gëzueshëm - qe na thërret duke thënë se koha nuk është vrapim vetëm prej djepit deri te varri, por është vend ku Dielli i ngrohtë shëndërrit, është ajo pika ku takohet Qielli dhe Toka bashkë në shpellën e betlehemit përkatësisht në çdo zemër të njeriut.


GËZUAR! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lisa12

Gezuar krishtlindjet dhe ty toni, dhe te gjithe kristiane e katolike,dhe pse une jam myslimane por ketu ku jam i festojme festat si keta

----------


## alem_de

Gezuar krishtlindjat te gjithe atyreve qe e festojne........

----------


## USA NR1

*Gezuar Krishtlindjet vellezer e motra, qe ju e festoni*

----------


## Ksanthi

Gezuar Krishtlindjet .

----------


## e panjohura

_Te gjithe Shqiptarve te besimit Katolik Gezuar Kershendellat!_

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Gezuar krishlindjet te gjithe Shqiptarve te bisemit Katolik,veqanerisht hapesin e temes.*

----------


## Genti..

Gezuar Krishtlindjet .

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Gezuar e per shume vjet Krishtlindjen.
Mesazhi i theantropit le te pushtoje zemrat e te gjitheve, per nje bote me te mire, ne paqe, liri dhe gezim!
Paqe!

----------


## erla07

Gezuar Krishtlindjet!

Dashuri dhe miresi paci gjithmone!

----------


## beta85

Urime Krishtlindja, bekime dhe gëzime ne familjet e juaja, per një të ardhme më të mirë në bote, paqe dhe dashuri.

----------


## MafiaWarz

*GËZUAR!*

----------


## busavata

*Të gjith shqiptarve te fejes Katolike 
Gëzuar Krishtlindjen*

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Gezuar krishtlindjet te gjithe Shqiptareve te besimit katolik, suksese dhe lumturi ne jete e dhashte Zoti se shpejti te bashkohemi ne nje shtet te vetem!

Pershendetje nga Prizreni.

----------


## kushjam

Me respekt te madh ,ju uroj te gjitheve vellezerve dhe motrave festen e krisht lindjeve,njeherit ju deshiroj shendet dhe mirqenje ne familjet e juaja,shpresoj tju plotesohen deshirat e juaja .

----------


## dijetari

Urim krishtlindjet ,te gjithve shqipatarve te fes katolike .

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Te gjith shqipetarve ku do qe jane urme Krishtlendjen

----------


## linnda...

Merry Christmas...

----------


## Gjyka

Nga zemra uroj gjith besimtaret katolik shqipetare: Gezuar krishtelindjen, pagja gezimi dhe hareja mbreterofshin ne zemrat tueja.

             I jueji Gjyka

----------


## loneeagle

Gezuar Krishtlindjet Te Gjithve. Festa Ime E Preferuar.

----------

